# Kneepad recommendations?



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks like it's been a few years since the topic came up, so I thought I would ask what your recommendations are. The ones I have _were_ pretty good, but the velcro is almost shot, and the straps are too stretched out to hold them in place. I probably need some heavy duty type, as I am somewhere around 250 lbs. 

And while I appreciate job site humour as much as the next guy, the benefits of wearing kneepads far outweighs any jokes about using them. Ask my father - decades of construction work, and never used them. Four knee surgeries later, and umpteen complications from said surgeries... yeah, I really don't give a sh*t if anyone thinks kneepads don't look cool.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Islander said:


> Looks like it's been a few years since the topic came up, so I thought I would ask what your recommendations are. The ones I have _were_ pretty good, but the velcro is almost shot, and the straps are too stretched out to hold them in place. I probably need some heavy duty type, as I am somewhere around 250 lbs.
> 
> And while I appreciate job site humour as much as the next guy, the benefits of wearing kneepads far outweighs any jokes about using them. Ask my father - decades of construction work, and never used them. Four knee surgeries later, and umpteen complications from said surgeries... yeah, I really don't give a sh*t if anyone thinks kneepads don't look cool.


Cumulative damage to one's knees ends countless careers in the trades.

I wish some semi-pneumatic knee pad was available.

I heartily recommend that any task demanding the knee -- use tool pouches -- not tool belts.

You need to take every ounce of weight off your knees.

BTW, right-handed e-men need to worry about their left knee -- and vice versa.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

https://www.pksafety.com/soft-knees-no-strap-knee-pads.html?gclid=CP_e4dvuwdICFdW2wAodqaoDnQ


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't use knee pads unless I am in on hands and knees in a crawl space, which isn't that often. The main thing I do to preserve my knees is to sit on a bucket when working at receptacle level.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Troxell USA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have kneepads on the truck but prefer this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BDTWBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

One of the other guys was always borrowing mine until he got his own. We don't do much crawling so kneepads weren't necessary, mostly kneeling down in front of MCC's and other equipment. Also, works great if you're working outside and don't want to kneel down on wet surfaces.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Cow said:


> I have kneepads on the truck but prefer this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BDTWBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> One of the other guys was always borrowing mine until he got his own. We don't do much crawling so kneepads weren't necessary, mostly kneeling down in front of MCC's and other equipment. Also, works great if you're working outside and don't want to kneel down on wet surfaces.


Wow, 44 bucks is a bit steep for what it is. I have a price of closed cell foam I snagged out of a box that parking light lots came in. Does the same exact job and has been in use for a few years now with no wear.

Advice for actual kneepads... do not get ones with a hard shell. Especially a rounded hard shell. They make your knees pivot and rock which does it's own sort of damage to them. Instead get the ones with a hard gel surface that can conform to the ground and provide stability. 

I personally like a pair with a hinge, they seem to stay in place better when you are walking around.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Physiotherapist told me knee pads are bad for the knees as they encourage 
putting weight on knee caps. She suggested sowing pockets into work pants 
for pads just below the knee. 
Doesn't apply to me though. I don't kneel down. Find it more comfortable to 
sit on my foot. 
P&L


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

KP industries, i got them from amazon $30, i haven't used them a whole lot but they seem very durable, i worked with an insulator that used them and had for a long time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have used a few types of knee pads and find they suck to walk in and if they shift when you lean they give you a nasty nerve pain at times. 

I switched to a kneeling pad a long while back. I've had a 14" x 36" two ply yoga mat I cut in half and glued the two sections together to double the thickness for kneeling and a whole one to go under my Jeep for oil changes and such. Works like a champ.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Flyingsod said:


> Wow, 44 bucks is a bit steep for what it is.


It's all relative. 

When I considered the cost of having water drained from my knee on Thanksgiving a few years ago to the cost of a $44 kneepad, I consider it cheap and money well spent.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Whatever you get, if you do a lot of kneeling or crawling, expect them to wear out over time. Replace them as soon as you start to feel fatigue in the knees. Like anything, the padding breaks down, a kneepad shouldn't last forever but your knees need to.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Everyone likes a top ten !

*Knee pads*


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Carter double knee work pants, with third party foam pads in the knee pockets, are easy to wear, are cushiony enough, and always there.

mobile


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have used a few types of knee pads and find they suck to walk in and if they shift when you lean they give you a nasty nerve pain at times.
> 
> I switched to a kneeling pad a long while back. I've had a 14" x 36" two ply yoga mat I cut in half and glued the two sections together to double the thickness for kneeling and a whole one to go under my Jeep for oil changes and such. Works like a champ.


Wow.

I wish I'd done that.

Knee foam is NOT enough.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Cow said:


> It's all relative.
> 
> When I considered the cost of having water drained from my knee on Thanksgiving a few years ago to the cost of a $44 kneepad, I consider it cheap and money well spent.


I get that. I paid 50 for kneepads just after I had knee surgery (unrelated to kneeling). My exwife was aghast.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have used a few types of knee pads and find they suck to walk in and if they shift when you lean they give you a nasty nerve pain at times.
> 
> I switched to a kneeling pad a long while back. I've had a 14" x 36" two ply yoga mat I cut in half and glued the two sections together to double the thickness for kneeling and a whole one to go under my Jeep for oil changes and such. Works like a champ.


Does the yoga mat make any of the people walking by in yoga pants feel like doing an impromptu workout?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have used a few types of knee pads and find they suck to walk in and if they shift when you lean they give you a nasty nerve pain at times.
> 
> I switched to a kneeling pad a long while back. I've had a 14" x 36" two ply yoga mat I cut in half and glued the two sections together to double the thickness for kneeling and a whole one to go under my Jeep for oil changes and such. Works like a champ.


Yoga? So are you into meditation and gluten free now? There is hope.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't believe we have gone 18 posts without a mom joke. What have we come to?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wish I'd done that.
> 
> Knee foam is NOT enough.


Tore the meniscus in one of my knees back in 86 and tried several options afterwards, those two ply mats are great, especially if you double them by cut and glue.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Does the yoga mat make any of the people walking by in yoga pants feel like doing an impromptu workout?


Not in my world but you know that could be a double edged sword?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yoga? So are you into meditation and gluten free now? There is hope.


Meditation for years, gluten free sometimes.


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Redbacks
You'll never go back.

http://www.atlas-machinery.com/Redbacks/Kneepads/KNPDRDLW20


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not in my world but you know that could be a double edged sword?


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


May my eyes never behold those in person.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> May my eyes never behold those in person.


Even a blind squirrel gets a nut every now and then!


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I've been wearing Duluth cargo pants for a few years now, they have a large pocket in front of each knee that holds a foam kneepad insert. Felt pretty goofy at first but they work well and it's fairly inconspicuous. No straps to bind and pinch your leg, always stays in place without feeling constricting, less knee sweat.


----------



## TipperarySpark (Aug 18, 2015)

Snickers workwear with pockets for kneepads. No straps and comfortable to wear


----------

